# Restoring 2002tii



## Biemmerlover (May 27, 2015)

I have a 2002tii. I have done lots of research on it but I am stuck on how much it is actually worth. I also would like to know some more about it. I am in the ny metro region does anyone have someone who is trustworthy/ has decent prices that they would recommend to restore the car? Please respond need all the help I can get


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Matt and the crew at Sports Car Restoration in CT do excellent work and know 2002s:
http://sports-car-restoration.com/about-us/


----------



## Biemmerlover (May 27, 2015)

Thanks john! I will definitely give them a call and post an update


----------



## Biemmerlover (May 27, 2015)

*Parts*

I am looking for 1973 bmw 2002tii front rotor # 34111152087 if anyone knows where I can find them it would great!


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought I read that they are available new again. Check with BluntTech.com - [email protected]


----------



## Achman (Jul 19, 2015)

Biemmerlover said:


> I have a 2002tii. I have done lots of research on it but I am stuck on how much it is actually worth. I also would like to know some more about it. I am in the ny metro region does anyone have someone who is trustworthy/ has decent prices that they would recommend to restore the car? Please respond need all the help I can get


I am in the NYC area (Queens) and have a 1973 2002Tii, feel free to reach out for information.
Thanks
brian


----------

